# Wie krieg ich das hin? Abgerissene Kanten?



## mastasomka (10. April 2004)

Ich wuerde gerne wissen wie ich die Kanten so hinbekomme. Habe schon versucht in Cinema4d entsprechendes Ergebniss zu erzielen jedoch scheiterte ich. Ich dacht mir, dass es evtl. möglich wäre in Photoshop ein ähnliches ergebniss zu erzielen. Es geht mir nur um die Abgerissenen Kanten im "papier" nicht um den Füller! Es wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp geben könnte...
Gruß


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. April 2004)

Ich würde mit dem Pfadtool die Form erstellen, rastern und dann mit Beleuchtungseffekten und Pinselwerkzeug die Schatten ausarbeiten.


----------

